# Sig Request



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd like to request a sig with all of the following photos with the last names of the fighters near the bottom of their photos.



































































and SP447 somewhere not interfering with the photo's


Also if you could take off the MMAWeekly and Sherdog tags that would be great too.

It doesn't have to be really flashy or complex but it would be nice. 

Thanks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ill give it a shot


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Again, Im very new to this shit, so I dont mind critism or if you dont wanna use it, just thought Id practice my sig making skills

Anywho, if its too big ill resize for sure.

hope you like.










If youd like the individual pix, I have them too.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Holy crap plazzman thats awesome.

IDEA- Move Wand Silva away from Anderson, it looks a bit wierd with them next to each other.

But damn, thats great.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks man, yeah I had a hard time with the Silvas


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Plazz, that looks really nice


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks Plazz. I really appreciate it. +Rep


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I already PM'ed 447, but plazz you should probably know this:

The MAXIMUM pixels a signature can have, width-wise is 500. I resized his signature accordingly.

Just so you know for future reference...if you keep doing requests.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks for letting me know I was wondering what happened.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> thanks for letting me know I was wondering what happened.


Yeah yeah, no problem. My only advice is...if you'd like each fighter to appear a bit better (with that layout), you may want to eliminate 1 or 2 guys...all your call though. :thumbsup:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, that looks sick Plazz! Well done.

Southpaw - you pretty much grabbed the best pictures of Wandy and GSP there too! Sonofa


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Yeah yeah, no problem. My only advice is...if you'd like each fighter to appear a bit better (with that layout), you may want to eliminate 1 or 2 guys...all your call though. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the heads up, I was curious about the sizes as well.

But I did pm SP earlier to ask him which fighters to eliminate, but I still managed to make it anywho. But yeah thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out, I'd like a good sig, one with pics of the fighters in my current sig, the name Toxic Terrors and sort of a toxic waste concept my photoshop skills are horrid so if anyone could hook a guy up it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

start a new thread, and find me the pics of the fighters you want, and Ill do my best.


----------

